# Mimi reunited with her sister Alice!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

My friend Leslie decided to bring Mimi's sister home to live with her! The breeder Jennifer was planning on keeping Alice for breeding but she ended up charting smaller than she had initially so she would be too small to breed.
I was off on Monday so we made the 5 hour drive down there (with Leo) to pick up Alice!!! Today the girls were reunited at Leslie's store and it was so cute!!

Now Mimi and Alice can grow together and be buddies for life! I am so happy!

On our way to Evansville on Monday 









Haha, I'm going w mommy and ur not!









Just as we were leaving, I couldn't find Mimi









Reunited and it feels so good!!































































My personal favorite!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alice looks like a baby Leo! So cute. I love that they can grow up together now! It's like Rocky and Toby growing up together. Yay!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh I love her coloring! so pretty she looks a lot like my new pup!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ashley, she looks just like baby Leo!! I'm really excited for Leslie! Small dog playgroup just got better! Lol

Kitty, she does look like your new baby too! 

Here is Alice v. Leo at the same age:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. That's great. Does she have any other dogs? She's so cute! I want her! Those are adorable photos!! I love the one of Mimi in the bag and your favourite one too!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ashley, she looks just like baby Leo!! I'm really excited for Leslie! Small dog playgroup just got better! Lol
> 
> Kitty, she does look like your new baby too!
> 
> ...


I was thinking she looks like a little Leo!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Aw. That's great. Does she have any other dogs? She's so cute! I want her! Those are adorable photos!! I love the one of Mimi in the bag and your favourite one too!


Ya, Leslie has 3 other doggies, a Brussels griffon, a Havanese, and a tiny maltese. Alice will be spending lots of time in the store with them!

For some odd reason, Mimi loves playing w toys while sitting in that bin. She jumps right in and loves it, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ashley, she looks just like baby Leo!! I'm really excited for Leslie! Small dog playgroup just got better! Lol
> 
> Kitty, she does look like your new baby too!
> 
> ...


I do think so! Here's baby Trinket but she's quite a bit younger at 4 weeks


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Awww, can I have them both please?! They are too darned cute, you gals are so lucky to have your lovely babies  x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I do think so! Here's baby Trinket but she's quite a bit younger at 4 weeks


Is she also a red sable?? She is adorable, I hope she keeps her black mask, my breeder says a lot of the puppies don't!! But hers is just like Leo's and Alice's so I think she will!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kitty, she's stunning! Just beautiful. And does look like baby Leo and Alice! 

Toby kept his black mask, it just got a bit lighter near his eyes. I hope all the pups keep the black mask, I love em!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya, Leslie has 3 other doggies, a Brussels griffon, a Havanese, and a tiny maltese. Alice will be spending lots of time in the store with them!
> 
> For some odd reason, Mimi loves playing w toys while sitting in that bin. She jumps right in and loves it, lol.
> 
> ...


Aw. It'll be great for them all to play! I wish I lived by you guys!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> Awww, can I have them both please?! They are too darned cute, you gals are so lucky to have your lovely babies  x


Thank you!! We r lucky to have them too, they're so good!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Aw. It'll be great for them all to play! I wish I lived by you guys!


Me too!! Our dogs would be besties!! 
You can always move here.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Is she also a red sable?? She is adorable, I hope she keeps her black mask, my breeder says a lot of the puppies don't!! But hers is just like Leo's and Alice's so I think she will!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes she is!  her sabling is really coming in now and it's so cute, she was quite dark when she was born. I do think the mask is there to stay, its very obvious how light her head has gotten vs the mask in other pics and I do love a black mask! 



pupluv168 said:


> Kitty, she's stunning! Just beautiful. And does look like baby Leo and Alice!
> 
> Toby kept his black mask, it just got a bit lighter near his eyes. I hope all the pups keep the black mask, I love em!
> 
> ...


Thanks! didn't mean to threadjack but I just thought it was neat how similar they are!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

O.M.G. SO cute! I am so jealous and have major puppy fever now!!! How fun that they will get to grow up together!!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Awww they are so tiny and perfect!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

:love7: I have to go lay down, I can't stand so much cuteness!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh they are both to die for! How cute!!!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> My friend Leslie decided to bring Mimi's sister home to live with her! The breeder Jennifer was planning on keeping Alice for breeding but she ended up charting smaller than she had initially so she would be too small to breed.
> I was off on Monday so we made the 5 hour drive down there (with Leo) to pick up Alice!!! Today the girls were reunited at Leslie's store and it was so cute!!
> 
> Now Mimi and Alice can grow together and be buddies for life! I am so happy!
> ...


ohhhhh my what adorable babies!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

GAHHH they're both SO FRICKEN CUTE! That's so awesome that they'll get to see each other often. I've always wondered what Odie's 3 siblings ended up looking like. In the pic I have of them all together, 1 looks like her but the other 2 are CRAZY red!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

The toy basket picture is absolutely too cute. Yes, little Alice is like Leo's twin!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Such darling new babies all of them!!! I know ya'll are having so much fun! Well, Kitty will be when she gets hers. lol


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

That is so cool that they get to grow up together! When I was growing up my parents and their friends shared lab siblings and it was really fun at gatherings watching them.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

All the pictures are adorable, but "your favorite" is the best awwww picture ever!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Fabulous photos Zorana, all the pups are beautiful, weren't you even just a little tempted to keep Alice for yourself ? I know I would have been  x


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG!!! Theyre both soooooooo adorable  i can die!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

too fluffin cute...i cant stand it! :albino: how adorable are they!!!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

This pictures are way too cute!! Mimi is stunning like always, I love the pic of her sitting in the bin!!!! them together is such too much cuteness.
Alice is so beautiful, I am happy your friend got her and now they can be BFF!! This is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww!!!! Those are such sweet pics!!! I want them both!!! So, so adorable!! xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ohhhh Z, I am having serious puppy jealousy here! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww it is so wonderful that they will get to grow up together! It is like you just got an extra puppy without all the work  

The pictures are adorable! I love the one with her inside of the bin. Jaxx was not that adventurous at that age. If you tossed his toy under the table or bar stool he would just look at you frustrated and walk off. I am so glad he grew out of it!

Kitty that baby is just precious! I cannot wait to see more pictures


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! Love the toy box photo. That is so cool. 

One thing I have noticed with BG & Sonny (even though they are a year apart) they are a lot closer and read each other's mind. It is different bond than I have ever seen before but I have never had true brother & sister before. I wonder if Mimi and Alice will be the same.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Those are two adorable beauties!!!!


----------

